# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Mala škola dojenja  - DUBROVNIK

## Indi

*MALA ŠKOLA DOJENJA*

 U  petak 18. svibnja 2012. s početkom u  17.00 sati, u prostorijama   Razvojne agencija Grada Dubrovnika, Branitelja Dubrovnika 15 (na Pilama,   preko puta hotela Hilton) u Dubrovniku, održat će se radionica o   dojenju.  Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice za dojenje, a pozvane su sve   trudnice i njihovi partneri.  Početak radionice je u 17.00 sati,   predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 
 Zbog ograničenoga broja sudionika/ca molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 31 77 086.

 Za više informacija posjetite nas na www.roda.hr ili na našim Facebook stranicama RODA DUBROVNIK.

						Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------

